# Cleveland Us Indoor Champs 2008



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes it is time for us to start updating the mailing list for the 29th running of the CLEVELAND US INDOOR CHAMPS comiing to the Holiday Inn 6001 Rockside rd. Cleveland,Oh. The dates are Nov.26 to Nov.30 2008. If you have changed your home address or you want be on the mailing list. Please send your home mailing address to [email protected] or if you have any question about the race contact us. We will be updating our web page at www.indoorchamps.com. we will post schedule, classes, price, and other information as soon as we can, we will be running the Pro10 cars more information to follow soon. Come see as the world comes to Cleveland :woohoo:


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Yay Cleveland!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:We wil in the next few days have on line booking for the holet from our web page www.indoorchamos.com , We will take paypal again this year. More news to come :woohoo:


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Some thing we are looking at for the Pro 10 class, Please remember we are still in the planning stage 200mm, 4cells, Gt bodies


----------



## pink_sleeve (May 19, 2006)

Lipo in Mod Sedan???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

They are ROAR legal so they were legal at the recent ROAR Carpet Nationals and will be legal for the upcoming asphalt nationals. They are also legal in the Open classes at the Reedy Race of Champions.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

pink_sleeve said:


> Lipo in Mod Sedan???


Yes lipo is legal in touring car, would also be legal if they made them for 1/12.

you can run them in stock,pro stock, and mod.

you can look at the roar list of legal batteries those will be legal at the champs as well.


----------



## pink_sleeve (May 19, 2006)

???? you can run lipos in stock sedan at the Champs????


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

y not?? a lot of guys have been using them in stock just because you only need one pack.


----------



## pink_sleeve (May 19, 2006)

ML23 said:


> y not?? a lot of guys have been using them in stock just because you only need one pack.


Thats fine. I only run offroad so all news onroad is new news to me.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes lipo is legal we will follow mostly the same rules as roar.they must be on the approved list and of course hard cased like the orion lipo's.

As far as lipo bag ...you pit in your room the choice is for you to make I can't make it for you but of course be safe whatever you do.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

This is what i think should happen according to the classes for cleveland

12th masters - 17.5/27t 
12th stock - 17.5/27t 
12th modified - 10.5 and down

FOAM:
tc stock - 17.5/27t 
tc modified - 10.5 and down 
tc masters - 17.5/27t 
Pro 10 - 13.5/4-Cell


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

What are the limits on lipos for cleveland....is there going to be a standard battery? For instance
3200?
3600?
4800?
Are they all going to be legal???


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

as it stands we will allow what roar has made legal to keep it simple:thumbsup:

from what I have seen in my own testing lipo's last longer but I still love my normal 4200 and 4600's for punch.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

ok, sounds good


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

What about a super stock class (13.5)? Go 100% brushless Mr. Bill!!!! Make it happen!!!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> What about a super stock class (13.5)? Go 100% brushless Mr. Bill!!!! Make it happen!!!!!


Sounds like a good idea. 5 weeks after the event it will be the only approved ROAR superstock option.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> What about a super stock class (13.5)? Go 100% brushless Mr. Bill!!!! Make it happen!!!!!


We like this idea also hint hint lol We are sorting out the what classes that will be ran now so we can get that info out to you guys asap.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe a Pro 10 - 13.5/4-Cell Class?
I might be able to handle that.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred Knapp said:


> Maybe a Pro 10 - 13.5/4-Cell Class?
> I might be able to handle that.


I think you'd have a better chance of handling it if you ran 3 cell and a 17.5 non-sintered rotor!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Classes for the 29th Cleveland US Indoor Champs 2008 

TC Rubber 13.5
TC Foam 17.5
1/12 Stock 17.5
1/12 Masters 17.5
TC Foam 13.5
1/12 Pro 13.5
Pro 10 GT 13.5
TC Modifed Foam
1/12 Modifed

We know that you will have many question about batteries,tires, and motors as soon as we can, you will have that information .


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like a little somethin for everybody


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

2008 Indoor Champs Classes & Rules Can Be Viewed Here............

http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/class rules.pdf


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow nine classes!!!!! I remember the good old day of two: sportsman and modified. 

I hope things are worked out for the main. I am see 4 hours of A mains. Yikes


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

It is 184 days, 11 hours, 53 minutes and 50 seconds until Tuesday, November 25, 2008 at 12:00:00 Noon


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

or http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?month=11&day=25&year=2008&hour=12pm&min=00&sec=00&p0=77


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

TangTester said:


> Wow nine classes!!!!! I remember the good old day of two: sportsman and modified.
> 
> I hope things are worked out for the main. I am see 4 hours of A mains. Yikes


No the mains will not be ran the same as years past we will not be running all the A mains at the end which helps alot as far as getting done faster.


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

bill941 said:


> No the mains will not be ran the same as years past we will not be running all the A mains at the end which helps alot as far as getting done faster.


"YEAH" says the announcer and music guy!!!!!!!!


I've been asked this question four times in the last three days so I thought I should put it here so Mr. Bill or Bill941 can respond officially.

"The classes have been listed with Brushless limits. Does that mean that the US Indoor Champs is 100% Brushless this year?"


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes it is 100 percent brushless.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

bill941 said:


> yes it is 100 percent brushless.


 
well, if you dont have a brushless setup you can race?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes, correct. There will not be any brushed motors this year, brushless only.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

We can run both in Mod right.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

gasman said:


> We can run both in Mod right.


MOD is whatever you wish brushed or brushless


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Time until Wednesday, November 26, 2008 at 12:00:00 Noon (Detroit time)
174 days 
4190 hours 
251453 minutes 
15087189 seconds


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

or It is 174 days, 14 hours, 52 minutes and 55 seconds until Wednesday, November 26, 2008 at 12:00:00 Noon (Detroit time)


CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Some rule changes Dealing with bodies in the Foam TC Classes

the only two bodies allowed in TC Foam will be

Parma Part #10222 which I didn't see a link on parma's site for it yet but it will be up soon I would imagine.

and Protoform Part #1497-00 
http://www.prolineracing.com/p-572-r9-f.aspx

Rubber tire may use any body on the roar approved list.

The posted rules will be edited to show this change.Hope that helps clear everything up.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

im loving that R9-F


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Tough choice now, some people say the R9-F handles like the DNA and i never really liked the DNA, but the R9-F looks soooo sweeeet, and now we have to run either the R9-F or the Mohawk 2. which im assuming that the Mohawk 2 hadles just like the Mohawk and the Alfa romao, and those were good bodies. so what one to choose now?


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

MR.BILL said:


> Yes it is time for us to start updating the mailing list for the 29th running of the CLEVELAND US INDOOR CHAMPS comiing to the Holiday Inn 6001 Rockside rd. Cleveland,Oh. The dates are Nov.26 to Nov.30 2008. If you have changed your home address or you want be on the mailing list. Please send your home mailing address to [email protected] or if you have any question about the race contact us. We will be updating our web page at www.indoorchamps.com. we will post schedule, classes, price, and other information as soon as we can, we will be running the Pro10 cars more information to follow soon. Come see as the world comes to Cleveland :woohoo:


Mr Bill - when might the handbook be out in circulation?

Trying to find out what for 1/12 stock or something else.

Thanks


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

the entry flyer and handbook will be available right around the end of august.Basic class rules have been posted on the website.Details as far as the entry fee and motor details will be posted soon.


If you have any question I might be able to answer send me a pm.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it here yet?


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Is cleveland going to be broadcasted on www.RcLive.com 
i looked at the list and i didnt see cleveland


2008 Race Calendar

Jan. 2-6, 2008 - US Touring Car Championships (Novak Race) - Trackside Hobbies (Milwaukee, WI) 
Jan. 9-13, 2008 - Midwest Electric Off-Road Championships - CRCRC (Columbus, OH) 
Jan. 16-20, 2008 - Midwest Nitro Off-Road Championships - CRCRC (Columbus, OH) 
Feb. 9, 2008 - 5th Annual Big Kahuna Shootout - Factory Tracks Raceway (Highland, MI) 
Feb. 19-24, 2008 - The Dirt Nitro Challenge - The Nitro Pit (Glendale, AZ) 
Feb. 28-Mar. 2, 2008 - JACO SMC Canadian Challenge - FastCats (Oakville, ON, Canada) 
Mar. 4-9, 2008 - Silver State Nitro Challenge - Outer Limits Raceway (Las Vegas, NV) 
Mar. 12-16, 2008 - ROAR Carpet On-Road Nationals - HobbyTown USA HobbyPlex Raceway (Omaha, NE) 
Mar. 12-16, 2008 - Cactus Classic - SRS Raceway (Scottsdale, AZ) 
Apr. 23-27, 2008 - ROAR Fuel Off-Road Truck Nationals - The Nitro Pit (Glendale, AZ) 
Apr. 30-May 4, 2008 - ROAR Electric Carpet Oval Nationals - Thunder Racing Club (Holiday, FL) 
May 21-25, 2008 - Reedy Race of Champions - Speedworld Raceway (Roseville, CA) 
Jun. 4-8, 2008 - ROAR Fuel Off-Road Buggy Nationals - Thunder Alley RC Raceway (Beaumont, CA) 
Jun. 18-22, 2008 - ROAR Electric On-Road Asphalt Nationals - RC Hobbies Raceway (Jonesboro, AR) 
Jun. 26-29, 2008 - Hot Rod Hobbies Offroad Shootout - Hot Rod Hobbies (Saugus, CA) 
Aug. 6-10, 2008 - ROAR Electric Paved Oval Nationals - Carolina RC Complex (Easley, SC) 
Aug. 13-17, 2008 - ROAR Electric Off-Road Nationals - Hot Rod Hobbies (Saugus, CA) 
Sep. 2-7, 2008 - ROAR Fuel On-Road 1/8th Scale Nationals - 301 Raceway (Brandywine, MD) 
Sep. 15-21, 2008 - IFMAR 1/8th Fuel Buggy World Championships - The Farm II (Charlotte, NC) 
Sep. TBA, 2008 - International Indoor Championships (IIC) - (Las Vegas, NV) 
Oct. 8-12, 2008 - ROAR Fuel On-Road Sedan Nationals - Ft. Meyers RC Car Club (Ft. Meyers, FL) 
Multiple club races every night!


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

That will be annouced in a few weeks....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Per Mr. Bill:

I want to welcome our sponsors 29th US Indoor Champs 2008 

Title Sponsers are Team CRC and Team Orion

Concourse = Parma/Pse

Class Sponsers are:
Rubber TC 13.5 = Corally USA
Stock Foam TC 17.5 = Team Xray
1/12 17.5 = WWW.RC50.COM
1/12 Masters 17.5 = Power Push
Super Stock Foam 13.5 = Team Tekin
1/12 Super Stock 13.5 = Niftech
Pro 10 GT 13.5 = Protoform Bodies
Modifed TC = A Main Racing
1/12 Modifed = Team Scream

All classes will be $ 65.00 Bring you own brushless motor!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

bill941 said:


> Some rule changes Dealing with bodies in the Foam TC Classes
> 
> the only two bodies allowed in TC Foam will be
> 
> ...


At the risk of asking a dumb question, why only these 2 bodies?


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

The reason for it is that both parma and protoform are working together to do away with ultra lightwieght bodies or one run bodies so to speak.

Dale from protoform explains this about as good as it can be on rctech check it out http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=231180


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

These are the only 2 carpet/foam bodies that meet the new "GBS" rules.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

:hat:118:hat:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

:woohoo:112:woohoo:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

posted by mr.bill on rctech.

:woohoo:Big Thanks goes out to Team Orion they have told me today that we will have a supply of 17.5 and 13.5 at the Champs that we will sell for $40:woohoo: 

I also thank the new class sponsers that have join us this year so welcome to Team Asscoiated, Team Xray,www.RC50.comand Novak Electronics and not to forget those who back from last year, Power Push,Niftech,Team Scream,Team Corally,Team Tekin and Protoform


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Entry forms and handbooks are in the mail


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

*PRO10 GT Class*

I'm looking to see if people are only going to run the newly designed PRO10 chassis' from CRC, BMI and AE or if anyone is trying to convert an oval car. 

I have an A-train chassis (Local guy, Adrian, produces with CRC fronts and top-of-the-line IRS axles & shocks, Hyperdrive pod sides and a slider for the purpose-built four cells). I just got the Novak 4-cell GTB and 13.5 motor system installed and it is VERY balanced left to right. 

This thing was dialed for the oval season but I wonder how it will transition to road course. 

Any thoughts?

Michael Smith


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd come and run 1/12th stock, but the rules and tech aren't really out yet to run Lipo in 1/12th.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Stealth_RT said:


> I'd come and run 1/12th stock, but the rules and tech aren't really out yet to run Lipo in 1/12th.


So why not join in and run sub-c's like everybody else? :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Cuz I don't like nor will ever buy nimh's again. Just my personal preference, this isn't a nimh vs lipo rant thread. Within a year, or less, there will be 1S lipo 1/12th classes anyway, IMO.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Hopefully in the future there will be a place for Lipo in all the classes. That is my dream.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

92 days!!!


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

We have had some questions regarding 5300 NIMH batteries these new cells that have become roar legal as of may 1.

We will be allowing these cells at the Champs this year.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

What is the tire for GT class?

Will we have to run the JACO spec tire







or can we run what we want?

Thanks


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

We are talking about this currently we will have answer early next week.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

FRONT SUSPENSION sliding king pin style only, please disregard this line on page 10 of the handbook under 1/12 scale rules


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

A big thanks to Rob Michaels from Coralley USA for working very hard to import a rubber tire for this years US Indoor Champs, We will be using the Xenon Rubber Tire 28 shore, this tire has a very strong rim and a rubber has good has any on the market today. The tire will have a special price at the Champs,it will be a set of 4 at $25. Four set max and one extra if you are in the A-Main. The tires will be in the US soon and will be available from Corally USA and your local hobby shop, we will let you know as soon as they get here


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so is live rc going to broadcast the race i suscribe to live rc just for this race only


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

with all this talk about lipos this year, what are the rules going to be.
For people like me the ordenary racer, i dont want to over charge my lipos to be fast, becuase that is what i heard that the team guys are doing.

so is there going to be a rule on over charging the batteries or the tempurature???
are we going to use a volt meter to check it?
COMMENTS


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

More importantly would be the safety issues regarding overcharging.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

LiveRc will be in at The 29th Cleveland US INDOOR CHAMPS


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Awsome!!


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Andrew Knapp said:


> with all this talk about lipos this year, what are the rules going to be.
> For people like me the ordenary racer, i dont want to over charge my lipos to be fast, becuase that is what i heard that the team guys are doing.
> 
> so is there going to be a rule on over charging the batteries or the tempurature???
> ...


Lipo's will be checked by voltage meter to be 8.44 volts or less and temp checked to be 110 or below.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

I will be reposting the rules page here in the next few days as there has been some changes since they were posted.

As a reminder if you would like to enter using paypal either contact myself at [email protected] or mr.bill at [email protected] with your info.

thanks


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

wrong thread


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

World GT spec tires now available...........

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=category&category_id=71


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How many days left???


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

John you have pm!


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

what does the early registration look like?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wait a minute said:


> what does the early registration look like?


I'm hearing that masters 1/12 is almost full and the other classes are trickling in.


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes masters classes seems to be really strong this year. Entries are starting to come in fast now!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

13 days!!!


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Classic Rc Raceways Indoor Champs Warmup Track*

:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

12 days till the world comes to Cleveland


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*2 DAYS TILL THE WORLD AT CLASSIC RC RACEWAYS:thumbsup:

*


MR.BILL said:


> 12 days till the world comes to Cleveland


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

New List Up


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thank you!


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

For the late entries we can do paypal till Saturday Nov.22


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

*is it going to be broadcast on live rc*

is live rc going to broadcast the event i always look forward to watching it every year


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes liverc will be there to broadcast the event.


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

bill941 said:


> yes liverc will be there to broadcast the event.


You know who ELSE broadcasts the event? ME, LIVE. in the ballroom of the spacious Holiday Inn in Beautiful Cleveland, Ohio. Come see it in-person!!!!

It snowed today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

4 days till the world comes to cleveland!!!


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:dude: Weather for Cleveland Some snow not much, low 40's to high 30's maybe some rain :thumbsup:


:woohoo: but there will be hot racing inside :wave:


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:woohoo: 3 days till the world comes to Cleveland :woohoo:


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

MR.BILL said:


> :woohoo: 3 days till the world comes to Cleveland :woohoo:


 
ausome....whoo hoooooooo:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

1 days till the world comes to Cleveland


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

1/12 Modified A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 MIKE BLACKSTOCK 1 54 8:04.330 8.764 1 
2 JOSH CYRUL 2 53 8:02.923 8.718 2 
3 PAUL CICCARELLO 3 53 8:04.207 8.862 1.284 3 
4 JEFF DAYGER 4 53 8:05.219 8.877 1.012 4 
5 KEVEN HEBERT 6 53 8:05.676 8.865 0.457 6 
6 STEVE RADECKY 10 52 8:10.078 8.922 10 
7 TOM FIRSCHING 5 51 8:02.729 8.942 5 
8 SEAN COCHRAN 9 42 6:35.537 8.924 9 
9 PAUL LEMIUEX 7 26 4:03.853 8.829 7 
10 AARON BURAN 8 12 2:13.102 9.161 8 

1/10 Modified Touring A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 PAUL LEMIUEX 1 33 5:09.041 9.098 1 
2 KEVEN HEBERT 2 32 5:03.133 9.118 2 
3 MIKE BLACKSTOCK 5 32 5:07.579 9.246 4.446 5 
4 JEFF DAYGER 4 31 5:05.071 9.128 4 
5 BOBBY FLACK 8 31 5:08.048 9.153 2.977 8 
6 PAUL CICCARELLO 6 31 5:09.158 9.181 1.110 6 
7 JOSH CYRUL 3 31 5:09.229 9.369 0.071 3 
8 CHRIS DOSECK 10 29 5:02.632 9.452 10 
9 AARON BURAN 9 24 4:04.878 9.410 9 
10 RAY DARROCH 7 1 14.695 14.695 7 

1/12 Super Stock A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 TOM FIRSCHING 1 51 8:09.659 9.449 1 
2 MITCH WITTEMAN 6 50 8:07.717 9.491 6 
3 MAX KUENNING 9 50 8:08.167 9.416 0.450 9 
4 DONNY LIA 3 50 8:08.426 9.436 0.259 3 
5 JEFF DAYGER 2 49 8:02.372 9.488 2 
6 MICHAEL SKEEN 8 49 8:03.770 9.473 1.398 8 
7 MIKE PULFER 10 49 8:09.381 9.584 5.611 10 
8 SEAN COCHRAN 5 36 6:04.368 9.430 5 
9 WAYNE GERBER 4 29 4:49.793 9.388 4 
10 BRIAN WYNN 7 0 0.000 7 

1/10 Super Stock A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 KEVEN HEBERT 1 31 5:03.629 9.535 1 
2 PETER D'AGNOLO 2 31 5:10.000 9.649 6.371 2 
3 TJ BRADLEY 8 30 5:00.140 9.640 8 
4 MIKE HAYNES 3 30 5:00.291 9.768 0.151 3 
5 BRAD JOHNSON 4 30 5:00.601 9.711 0.310 4 
6 MO DENTON 6 30 5:02.262 9.659 1.661 6 
7 JARROD LANGLOIS 5 30 5:06.962 9.728 4.700 5 
8 ERIC ANDERSON 9 29 5:05.294 9.709 9 
9 JEFF CUFFS 10 29 5:07.408 9.593 2.114 10 
10 MATTHEW DIENES 7 17 3:04.222 9.612 7 

1/12 Masters Stock A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 FRANK CALANDRA 3 48 8:10.093 9.873 3 
2 JIM PIERSOL 4 47 8:00.329 9.964 4 
3 WAYNE GERBER 2 47 8:05.434 9.922 5.105 2 
4 CHUCK LONERGAN 6 46 8:04.925 10.127 6 
5 PERRY CASWELL 7 45 8:01.984 10.267 7 
6 SKIP STARKEY 10 45 8:08.335 10.161 6.351 10 
7 STEVE DUNN 8 44 8:03.598 10.308 8 
8 MARK SWEENEY 9 43 8:04.851 10.384 9 
9 ELI EZROW 1 6 1:07.589 10.100 1 
10 WAYNE VINCE 5 0 0.000 5 

World GT A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 TOM FIRSCHING 1 31 5:09.690 9.774 1 
2 ELI EZROW 5 30 5:04.807 9.856 5 
3 MICHAEL SKEEN 7 30 5:08.321 9.780 3.514 7 
4 BRIAN WYNN 6 30 5:09.326 9.625 1.005 6 
5 WAYNE VINCE 9 29 5:02.230 9.754 9 
6 DONNY LIA 2 29 5:02.612 9.591 0.382 2 
7 SEAN COCHRAN 3 29 5:03.333 9.668 0.721 3 
8 JEFF CUFFS 10 29 5:04.174 9.771 0.841 10 
9 ERIC ANDERSON 4 29 5:07.299 9.693 3.125 4 
10 MIKE PULFER 8 0 0.000 8 

Touring Car Stock A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 MATTHEW DIENES 2 29 5:01.231 10.023 2 
2 MIKE HAYNES 3 29 5:02.726 10.102 1.495 3 
3 BRANDON SHOWLER 5 29 5:06.173 10.112 3.447 5 
4 JOE TRANDELL 4 29 5:07.353 10.159 1.180 4 
5 MARK SMYKA 7 29 5:09.046 10.245 1.693 7 
6 ANDREW KNAPP 8 28 5:04.033 10.246 8 
7 DAVID MORROW 10 27 5:05.631 10.489 10 
8 ADAM GLATT 9 27 5:05.932 10.585 0.301 9 
9 ELI EZROW 1 4 44.033 10.114 1 
10 ALEX GALENSKI 6 2 28.753 12.966 6 

1/12 Stock A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 DONNY LIA 1 48 8:07.855 9.748 1 
2 MARK CALANDRA 10 48 8:08.636 9.872 0.781 10 
3 MICHAEL SKEEN 4 47 8:02.808 9.912 4 
4 BRIAN WYNN 2 47 8:03.251 9.943 0.443 2 
5 MIKE PULFER 3 47 8:03.898 9.943 0.647 3 
6 JAMES BRINK 8 47 8:07.176 9.866 3.278 8 
7 MAX KUENNING 6 47 8:09.660 9.944 2.484 6 
8 PETER D'AGNOLO 5 46 8:00.986 9.710 5 
9 MARK SMYKA 7 46 8:06.690 9.869 5.704 7 
10 JOE TRANDELL 9 8 1:27.063 10.009 9 

1/10 Touring Car Rubber 13.5 A Main results

Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 BRAD JOHNSON 2 27 5:02.200 10.538 2 
2 MIKE HAYNES 1 27 5:08.850 10.460 6.650 1 
3 TJ BRADLEY 4 26 5:07.165 10.702 4 
4 KEN PEPE 7 26 5:08.685 11.054 1.520 7 
5 JARI TASKILA 3 26 5:10.142 10.765 1.457 3 
6 ADAM GLATT 6 25 5:00.116 11.010 6 
7 GARY LANZER 9 24 5:10.903 11.539 9 
8 CHRIS HAYNES 10 23 5:14.468 11.263 10 
9 NICK ZACCARO 8 21 4:11.580 11.059 8 
10 CARISSA FIGELSKI 5 3 11:30.297 11.804 5

All results can be found on Live RC 
http://liverc.rccars.com/liverc.php


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

umm.....no comment HAHA


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

Is there any way to see what car, motor, batteries, ect. each guy was running?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Dasmopar said:


> Is there any way to see what car, motor, batteries, ect. each guy was running?


Only for the A Main - live RC has it I believe. From what I saw, the CRC car was most popular followed by the Associated car.


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

Was a good time,BIG thanks to everyone thats was there to attend


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, I had a great time as well!! 359 days to go. LoL!!


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

agholub said:


> Only for the A Main - live RC has it I believe. From what I saw, the CRC car was most popular followed by the Associated car.


I have looked around on there but can't seem to find anything aside from results. I guess I'm wondering how the top world GT cars came out? All CRC? I'm also wondering what batteries everyone is running. I have 4600's and am wondering if running less Mah batteries might be better.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

thanks mr bill and the entire staff for puttin on another great show. granted it had its "glitches" but they all worked out fine. we have a saying at one of the are local tracks i race at when it comes to surface "its the same for everybody". 

i would also like to thank all the sponsors that helped to make this show possible and to my new bunch of racers/team mates i have found to be a great group of people i race on a week to week basis . The guys and girls from Team Crc starting from the very top of the list. Frank Calandra Sr. Frank Calandra Jr. Mark "Rambo" Calandra, Brian "Dumper" Winn, Tom "Tom" Firsching, Johnny "Wopper" Firsching, Jeff "J Dog" Dayger, Chris and Myles Hale, Rob "Burt" Barone, Dave Compton, Dan Holcomb, Rob Falcone plus a bunch people who couldnt make it to the event but were great moral support. Joel & Kelly Winnicki, Matt & Dan levy and last but not least Steve Pemberton.


it was a great and relazing weekend compared to last years event being my first. the one great thing about these events is u learn alot just by attending. i feel i have greatly improved my program over span of last weeks activities. Once again thanks everyone.

How long is it to next year?


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

Dasmopar said:


> I have looked around on there but can't seem to find anything aside from results. I guess I'm wondering how the top world GT cars came out? All CRC? I'm also wondering what batteries everyone is running. I have 4600's and am wondering if running less Mah batteries might be better.


I saw BMI, Associated and CRC Worlds cars
5300's were legal but mostly saw 4800's still around
If you can make time with the 4600's they were lighter than the 5300's and smaller in size.


----------



## Dasmopar (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: It was great in 08, We will make it shine in 09 :wave:


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

do we have the cleveland countdown for the november race? this should be a great event being its the 30th annual event. cant wait to attend.


----------

